# What movies have made you bawl?



## reveal (Mar 18, 2005)

Another thread on here mentions that Lucas has described Ep 3 as a "tearjerker." That got me thinking. There are a few movies that have elicited tears from me. The kind where I can still catch myself and not gasp for air or something like that. My eyes water and a tear may stream down my cheek but that's about it.

But what movies have really made you just break down and bawl like a baby? Only two have done it for me; Iron Giant and the Bridges of Madison County. The endings of those just broke my heart. What about you?


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 18, 2005)

None although Little Man Tate (Jodie Foster 1991) did raise a sniffle or two (_resonating shared experince_ )

My son (age 5) was waching Shrek 2 on Thursday and he was crying because Shrek and Fiona were parted (it was so cute)


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 18, 2005)

My boss, who's a holy terror at negotiation, who strikes icy cold knives of fear into the hearts of any who dare oppose him, who is the toughest, coldest son-of-a-you-know-what I know, confesses that he always cries at the end of

_Legally Blonde 2: Red White and Blonde_


----------



## Fenris (Mar 19, 2005)

Field of Dreams, no matter how many times I see it. And several times in the movie no less!


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 19, 2005)

_The Naked Gun_.  When he sings the national anthem, it's just so freakin' patriotic, man...


----------



## GentleGiant (Mar 19, 2005)

The last "Oh Captain, my Captain" scene in the classroom of _Dead Poets Society_... man, just thinking about it gets me all emotional. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yes, I'm a big softie


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 19, 2005)

You're not alone.  Y'know the end, when he asks his dad to play catch with him?  Waterworks everytime.  Why are baseball movies so sad?


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 19, 2005)

The end of _Star Trek: Nemesis_.


----------



## Filby (Mar 19, 2005)

_Some Kind of Wonderful_ makes me cry every time.

I'm weird.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Mar 19, 2005)

E.T.
Field of Dreams
Old Yeller 

Anyone that doesn't cry at any of these movies doesn't have a soul!!!

Kane


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Mar 19, 2005)

Yah bunch ah softies. Yah bunch ah sissies. Yah bunch of soft sissies...

(Grumpy leaves, as just the tought of _Old Yeller, Where the Red Fern Grows, The Yearling, E.T., Dead Poets Society, Iron Giant, Wrath of Khan, Return of the Jedi, Return of the King _ and _Benji_ — among others — makes him mopey and doe-eyeed.)


----------



## Dagger75 (Mar 19, 2005)

Matrix 2 and 3 cause I actually paid money to see them.  I still cry over the loss.

 I cried at the end of Old Yeller.


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm sure there've been plenty. but from recent memory I can only think of _Grave of the Fireflies_.
-George


----------



## Testament (Mar 19, 2005)

Not many movies that I can think of, although _Dead Poets Society _ definetely moves me.  Brilliant film.  And then there's _Grave of the Fireflies_, I don't know ANYONE who hasn't cried when they saw that film.

I think the problem is that so many of these films just strike me as crudely sentimental, openly tugging at the hearstrings.  I prefer it when they get you attached to the characters, and have you actually identify with their plight.  Although, yes, ET got me.

_The End of Evangelion _ had me in tears, largely since the series gets you so familiar and invested with the characters (I was going to say attached, but I hated nearly 2/3 of 'em), then the film comes and destroys them one by frickin' one.  The anime series _Haibane Renmei _ also had me crying about halfway through.  Damn you ABe, making me care about Rakka and Kuu so much!

And Dagger75, _Reloaded_ wasn't that bad!  I liked it.  Now _Revolutions_ on the other hand...I still say that it was the makers going "Crap, Mel Gibson's making a movie about Jesus, we gotta beat him to it!"


----------



## howandwhy99 (Mar 19, 2005)

I cried at quite a few of the ones mentioned already.   "Savannah Smiles" is another one that gets me every time.


----------



## Krieg (Mar 19, 2005)

Blackhawk Down - primarily because I knew/know quite a few of those guys.

Saving Private Ryan - In the cemetary at the end.

Bambi - Watched it with my niece last week..."Your mother can't be with you any longer"....*sniffle* (Trivia time: did you know that the voice of Bambi went on to become a Drill Instructor?)

Watership Down - Efrafra comes for Hazel.

Brian's Song - 







> I love Brian Piccolo. And I'd like all of you to love him too. And tonight, you hit your knees, and please ask God to love him.




Schindler's List - How can one watch this and _not_ cry?

Bang the Drum Slowly - (See Brian's Song)'

Red Dawn - "I never saw the brothers again..."


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 19, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> E.T.
> Field of Dreams
> Old Yeller
> 
> ...




Thank god you put _Old Yeller_ up there (otherwise I would _have not soul_ Dum-dum-DA DUM!!).

have cried (and still cry at)

_Iron Giant_
_Spirited Away_ (when 'Sen' tells Haku his real name)
_Old Yeller_
Last episode of Babylon 5 (when it is 20 years later and Sheriden is about to die Delen sitting on that bench with her hand to the sunset - wow.)


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 19, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Schindler's List - How can one watch this and _not_ cry?




Jerry Seinfeld, apparently.


----------



## Jamdin (Mar 19, 2005)

_Old Yeller_ is the only movie that can make me cry as a kid and as an adult. _Forest Gump_ made my eyes water a little bit.


----------



## Krieg (Mar 19, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Jerry Seinfeld, apparently.




I was referring specifically to members of the human race. I don't think anyone from that show qualifies...well maybe Newman.


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 19, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> I was referring specifically to members of the human race. I don't think anyone from that show qualifies...well maybe Newman.




Why do you say so?

I still can't believe you can make out during Schindler's List. And it was Newman who spotted him.


----------



## Cryndo (Mar 19, 2005)

On Golden Blonde gets me every time.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Mar 19, 2005)

Old Yeller, Wrath of Khan, E.T., Schindler's List (which I've never been able to sit through till the end), and LOTR: The Return of the King.  When Aragorn said to the Hobbits, "My friends, you bow to no one" I was a blubbering, waffling idiot.  And surprisingly (and I can hear people laughing already) near the end of Pokemon: The First Movie when Pikachu tries in vain to revive Ash with his electric powers.  My son, who was 5 at the time, was crying very softly.  I broke down and then I noticed every adult in the theater was sniffling and wiping their eyes.

Sorry...I'm a little verklempt now.


----------



## devilish (Mar 19, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Yah bunch ah softies. Yah bunch ah sissies. Yah bunch of soft sissies...
> 
> (Grumpy leaves, as just the tought of _Old Yeller, Where the Red Fern Grows, The Yearling, E.T., Dead Poets Society, Iron Giant, Wrath of Khan, Return of the Jedi, Return of the King _ and _Benji_ — among others — makes him mopey and doe-eyeed.)




Ah, I concur with _Wrath of Khan_ -- I was 14 in the theater and a big
Spock fan.  The whole scene made me cry so hard I thought I was going
to throw up ... "You are .... and always will be .... _my friend_"

So glad I've burned all compassion out of my heart since then.

- Devilish *looks at sig and wonders about changing the '68 to '83 and how the hell to rhyme it*


----------



## Mark (Mar 19, 2005)

Filby said:
			
		

> _Some Kind of Wonderful_ makes me cry every time.
> 
> I'm weird.




She didn't know!  (_...but she hoped..._) *sniffle*


Also, what about Billy Boyd's Lyrics in RotK?

_Home is behind. The world ahead. 
And there are many paths to tread. 
Thru shadow to the edge of night. 
Until the stars are all alight. 
Mist and shadows, cloud and shade. 
All shall fade.  All shall fade. 
_


----------



## swordsmasher (Mar 19, 2005)

Dungeons & Dragons: The first time I saw this, when Snails dies, I was drawn to tears.

Last of The Mohicans: Several times throughout the derned movie. I always have to stop it to get a tissue. 

Homeward Bound: The INcredible Journey: First time i saw this, I was like 15 or so, and I was crying, my gf was crying, my little brother and sister were crying...

The 13th Warrior: The end, when the Bear Warrior's (Wendel?)are coming, and they start praying to thier gods, always builds me up, then when Bulwye (Spelling?) dies, but is sitting like a King Of Old on the throne, his hand on his sword next to him, just makes me cry. Wished I was there.

Highlander: The series. Yeah, not a movie, but when Richie was killed I chucked my soda across the room, and started blatting. I must have cried for an hour, even went and cried to my mom, who comforted me. I was 17. 

Highlander: Endgame. Not one of the best movies (Martial arts were good, love the sword fighting however), but when Connor died, the whole darn theater was in tears. 

The Last Samurai: Anyone who doesn't cry at this movie and want to rip out that fat pompous villain's throat needs to have his head checked for Drow DNA 

Cats: The Broadway Musical. At the end, When grizzabella sings her song, I always tear up. I was at this restaurant with the wife on valentine's day, and they played this song, and I lost it. 

Lone Wolf Mcquade: When the bad guys shoot Chuck Norris' Dog. I always cry, and the way he just walks out and buries it, without a word, just stunning filmography. After that, it was payback time.

Xena: Warrior Princess: There was a few I cried at. Always a sucker for loyalty among friends.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 19, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> LOTR: The Return of the King. When Aragorn said to the Hobbits, "My friends, you bow to no one" I was a blubbering, waffling idiot.




Damn, I thought I was the only one.

Babylon 5, when Londo MOllari accepts the keeper from the drakh. We all knew it was coming and we spent so much time hating him the series, but this finally happens after he manages to somewhat redeem himself after the crimes he commited during the shadow war. It is a tragic, powerful scene.

And of course Old Yeller. Hell, my three year old daughter just pulled out the video tape and watched that for the first time today. I napped through the entire thing and only caught the last five minutes, but that was enough.


----------



## Wombat (Mar 19, 2005)

Lemme think...

_Wings of the Dove_ brought out the tears in me at the end.

_Four Weddings and a Funeral_ -- the reciting of "Funeral Blues" always pulls me apart. 

_Forrest Gump_ --  him talking at the gravesite just grabs me and won't let the tears stop.   

Those scenes always get me, and several other films do at least once in a while.

Oh, and my ex always used to cry at the end of _My Fair Lady_; go figure.

**strikes head like an idiot**  D'OH!  I forgot RotK!  AGH!  Take away my geek license!


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hmmm...
There are other, but these are all I can remember right now:

The Sixth Sense
Vita è bella (aka Life Is Beatiful)
LotR: RotK
Titanic (there, I said it)
Man on the Moon
Il Postino (aka The Postman)
and believe it or not, Spider-Man I and II.


----------



## Filby (Mar 19, 2005)

_The Lord of the Rings_ made me cry a lot too, especially in the theaters, just because I was so rapt by seeing my favorite book brought so spectacularly to the screen. When I went to see _The Return of the King_ with my family, we all spent the last half hour weeping.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> She didn't know!  (_...but she hoped..._) *sniffle*




She had a feeling. 

I understand that in the first draft of the screenplay, when Keith is calling after her, he finally gets her attention by calling to her by her first name. If that had made it into the final cut, I'd have been crying buckets by the time Lick the Tins' "Can't Help Falling in Love" started playing.

"Hey Watts! Watts!! ... _Susan!!!_"

*sniff*


----------



## Kanegrundar (Mar 19, 2005)

This list has made me think of a couple others...I guess I'm more of a wuss than I thought!

Schindler's List: No explanation needed.

Passion of the Christ: No explanation needed.

Ladder 49: I didn't cry so much at the end as I did when he was searching for the babysitter in the building.  I lost my great uncle a year ago in a house fire.  That scene made me think of what he must have went through to try and make it to the door.  I had to leave the room.

Lonesome Dove: When Augustus dies.  I sob like an infant everytime.

RotK: Theodin's death, Pippin's song, and the end get me every time.

Friends: The episode where Chandler proposes.  That may have been the sweetest thing I've ever seen in my life.

Ok, that's enough...I need to play some Doom 3 now to raise my testosterone levels...

Kane


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 19, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Watership Down - Efrafra comes for Hazel.




Years ago, I saw a cartoon in The New Yorker.  It was a restaurant with a sign in the window that said:

*Watership Down
You've read the book!
You've seen the movie!
Now eat the cast!*


For me, it's *It's a Wonderful Life*, *Grave of the Fireflies*, and *Tremors*.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 19, 2005)

Schindler's List.
A.I.

There are others, but those're the toppers.  Just the thought of that kid, who can't do anything but love, absolutely and totally....he can't forget, he can't heal, he can't move on...he's not even wounded, he just can't comprehend...all he can do is give everything he has to get back to his mother one last time.

Shoot.  Now I'm crying again.
Nell.


----------



## David Howery (Mar 19, 2005)

well, I can't say any movie ever drove me to actual tears, but Brian's Song came close... as did the end of Ghost....


----------



## Shag (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm going to mention one that hasn't been mentioned, in Spartacus when Spartacus is forced to fight and kill his little buddy, he stabs him and whispers to him "...goto sleep.." terrible weeping.

The Babylon 5 episode 'sleeping in light' made me cry so bad I have only watched it once.

And more reciently the end of the movie Tai Guk Gi.


----------



## spatha (Mar 19, 2005)

Old Yeller and My Girl.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh..heck...how could I forget "It's a Wonderful Life"?  Also, a few years ago, when they released Star Wars: A New Hope for the anniversary edition, I actually teared up the instant the 20th Century Fox theme began.  I was suddenly transported back to my youth, and the 12+ times I saw it in the theater during its original run.  I suddenly missed  the 13 year old, geeky kid I'd been REALLY bad and all the fun and wonder I'd experienced the first time I saw the movie.


----------



## Mark (Mar 19, 2005)

Filby said:
			
		

> She had a feeling.
> 
> I understand that in the first draft of the screenplay, when Keith is calling after her, he finally gets her attention by calling to her by her first name. If that had made it into the final cut, I'd have been crying buckets by the time Lick the Tins' "Can't Help Falling in Love" started playing.
> 
> ...





Yeah, that would have been something.  Shoulda kept that in. 




			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Years ago, I saw a cartoon in The New Yorker.  It was a restaurant with a sign in the window that said:
> 
> *Watership Down
> You've read the book!
> ...





_I'll have the Bigwig burger with a side of Fiver, please..._


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 19, 2005)

Highlander 2 - it ripped my heart out, spit on me, tortured my soul and left me dead.    

Simon Birch, ET, The Yearling, a few others.


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 20, 2005)

I shed tears at _lots_ of movies, both happy tears and sad tears. I'm not even slightly ashamed of it, and it's a big part of the reason I go to movies, as the group emotion in the theater makes it easier to laugh, cry, and be tense than my living room does.

That scene in _Pokemon_: of course I cried. I still get nearly choked up just thinking of Pikachu yelling "chuuuuuuu!" again and again while trying to shock Ash back to life. Really, really powerful, and if you've ever lost anyone in your life, you know just how Pikachu feels, how you want your pure force of will to bring someone back.


----------



## Vigilance (Mar 20, 2005)

Star Trek: Nemesis 

Chuck


----------



## Templetroll (Mar 20, 2005)

It's a Wonderful Life - when Clarence gets his wings.  That's one of the best.  How many TV shows have done an episode based on this one?

Gunga Din - a couple of scenes at the end.  Gunga with the bugle and the eulogy.

Fellowship of the Ring - Boromir's death.   Sean Bean did a great job.

Peter Pan - when you clap to show you believe in fairies.  I always do.

Yankee Doodle Dandy - Jimmy Cagney is great; when George is talking to his father before he dies, and at the end, as he joins in the parade of soldiers singing, "Over There".

[edit]  Wolf's Rain - That is a sad ending.


----------



## gregweller (Mar 20, 2005)

All of the LOTR movies at different points--some of it just from the sheer beauty of it all. But the movie that has me crying from beginning to end is 'The Elephant Man'. The scene where he stands up at the opera house ...I've literally got a tear in my eye as I type this...


----------



## Gunslinger (Mar 20, 2005)

the end of "The Butterfly Effect"
"The Green Mile"
"Armaggedon"

can't think of anything else at the moment


----------



## Krieg (Mar 20, 2005)

gregweller said:
			
		

> But the movie that has me crying from beginning to end is 'The Elephant Man'. The scene where he stands up at the opera house ...I've literally got a tear in my eye as I type this...




Unfortunately The Elephant Man creeped me out too much as a kid for me to develop enough emotional attachment with Mr. Merrick to empathize with him.



			
				Gunslinger said:
			
		

> the end of "The Butterfly Effect"




Theatrical or Director's Cut?


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 20, 2005)

An addition: The Notebook, about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Rackhir (Mar 20, 2005)

Heisei Tanuki Gassen Ponpoko - From Studio Ghibli - I saw it at the local anime fan gathering. It's about a bunch of Tanuki (transforming racoon creatures from Japanese myth), who are trying to save their area from development by humans. They struggle very so very hard and for a moment it looks like they might have won, but their home is wiped out anyway and they hold this parade of various ghostly figures singing and dancing until they faded out. It was heartbreaking, they'd fought so hard and they they were going off to die, fading out and they were celebrating while doing it. It was the celebrating that really got to me. I just had to go into the bathroom and broke down. It was one of the sadest things I've ever seen. I was watching it in japanese, so I may have misunderstood what was going on, but it was just heartbreaking to watch.


----------



## Rackhir (Mar 20, 2005)

Gunslinger said:
			
		

> "Armaggedon"




This was one of the most unintentionally funny movies I've ever seen. I broke out into hysterical laughter during the sequence where they were landing on the asteroid. It was just so fundamentally absurd. One of the real shuttles was destroyed because a chunk of foam fell off and hit it on the wing and they have their shuttles slamming into a rocky surface with large crystal spears jutting all over the landscape. You can't build an aircraft and make it fly if it's armored enough to survive that, never mind a craft you have to get into deep space from earth. Then of course there was the multiple vulcan cannons on the rover vehicles. Every ounce counts in space launches and they were hauling up several thousand pounds worth of ammunition and weapons. Were they afraid Marvin the Martian was going to try to stop them?


----------



## Wormwood (Mar 20, 2005)

Actually made me cry:

*When the Wind Blows* (although I wonder how it would affect anyone who doesn't remember the Cold War)
*Million Dollar Baby
Lady Jane
Requiem for a Dream
*
And the _"Spaulding Grey Memorial Kick-My-Ass Tearjerker Award" _goes to:
*Big Fish*

That film left me in a paroxysm of tears so bad that my wife made me take Xanax...and called my mother. Which was _really_ embarrasing.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 20, 2005)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> It's a Wonderful Life - when Clarence gets his wings.  That's one of the best.  How many TV shows have done an episode based on this one?




I saw a horror film once, that mixed *It's' a Wonderful Life* with *Night of the Living Dead* in one scene.  A woman was trapped in some hellish version of *IaWL* with zombies outside, and the line went something like:

Every time you hear a bell
Another person goes to hell!

Anyone know what movie that is?  I've only seen about a five minute clip (too much channel flipping)....

I don't think this movie would make me cry, though.  

I get choked up in the beginning when Mr. Gower boxes young George's ears.  Once you've seen the movie, all the little things mean so much more--it really gets much better on a second viewing (unlike most movies).

A really good version of *A Christmas Carol* can get me, too; there just aren't that many good ones.  So, it isn't surprising that *IaWL* gets to me.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> *When the Wind Blows* (although I wonder how it would affect anyone who doesn't remember the Cold War)
> *Million Dollar Baby*
> *Lady Jane*
> *Requiem for a Dream*
> ...




I'll second _Requiem for a Dream_ and _Big Fish_.
_When the Wind Blows_... it's been a looong time since I last saw it, but IIRC it scared the crap out of me but didn't make me cry.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 20, 2005)

_Creator_, with Peter O'Toole. Yes, a movie that very few people have ever heard of and most people that have seen it thankfully forget. I don't know why, I've tried to examine it logically. I've even stopped the choking up bits in _Wrath of Khan_. I figure that once I've expelled Creator though, I'll finally get my pointy pitchfork and red cape. Seriously, babies crying doesn't move me anymore and puppies are pathetic - I'll finally tip past my mental block and into full blown sociopathy if I can just get over that stupid guy reading to his girlfriend in the coma. One day.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Mar 20, 2005)

I got teary during Ed Wood when Bella had all his problems and when he finally died.


----------



## ASH (Mar 20, 2005)

Untamed Heart,  When Harry Met Sally, ET, any of The Lord of the Rings movies, The Notebook,  The Passion of the Christ- when he is walking with the cross and falls and Mary remembers him falling as a child and she runs to him... as a mother that ripped my heart out.  Thinking of it now still brings emotion to me. Titanic, Casablanca (maybe not today, maybe not tomarrow, but soon and for the rest of your life)-greatest line ever. 
Top Gun when Goose dies.  God I know there is more, just cant think of them now.

*Ash- cry's alot at movies*


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 20, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> This was one of the most unintentionally funny movies I've ever seen. I broke out into hysterical laughter during the sequence where they were landing on the asteroid. It was just so fundamentally absurd. One of the real shuttles was destroyed because a chunk of foam fell off and hit it on the wing and they have their shuttles slamming into a rocky surface with large crystal spears jutting all over the landscape. You can't build an aircraft and make it fly if it's armored enough to survive that, never mind a craft you have to get into deep space from earth. Then of course there was the multiple vulcan cannons on the rover vehicles. Every ounce counts in space launches and they were hauling up several thousand pounds worth of ammunition and weapons. Were they afraid Marvin the Martian was going to try to stop them?




Bad form!  Making fun of something like that in what is esentially a popcorn no brainer!  Real world physics had _nothing_ to do with that movie.

And I laughed a lot at it too (which brought strange reactions from my sister and sister-in-law who wewre bawling for a lot of it)


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 20, 2005)

I cried happy tears at the ends of both _Requiem for a Dream_ and _Big Fish_. I think our society tends to consider it bad form when you feel peace and happiness about someone's death, but in both cases the deaths were _good_ things. There is a time for everyone, and both characters knew it was their times and were completely ok with it. Which makes me happy.


----------



## Gunslinger (Mar 20, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> This was one of the most unintentionally funny movies I've ever seen. I broke out into hysterical laughter during the sequence where they were landing on the asteroid. It was just so fundamentally absurd. One of the real shuttles was destroyed because a chunk of foam fell off and hit it on the wing and they have their shuttles slamming into a rocky surface with large crystal spears jutting all over the landscape. You can't build an aircraft and make it fly if it's armored enough to survive that, never mind a craft you have to get into deep space from earth. Then of course there was the multiple vulcan cannons on the rover vehicles. Every ounce counts in space launches and they were hauling up several thousand pounds worth of ammunition and weapons. Were they afraid Marvin the Martian was going to try to stop them?




You're right about all of that, but the movie did have a couple scenes I thought were pretty emotional.



			
				Kreig said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Gunslinger
> the end of "The Butterfly Effect"
> 
> 
> Theatrical or Director's Cut?




Theatrical, I think (where he goes back and makes her cry at the party to spare her in the future, I don't mean the very end when they walk by each other - that was just dumb ).  Can someone post spoilers for the director's cut ending?


Also, I just watched "Requiem for a Dream" last night, and I have to add that one to my list.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Mar 20, 2005)

Milo and Otis.

Field of Dreams.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Mar 21, 2005)

I remember getting tears in my eyes watching Terms of Endearment many years ago.


----------



## Elf Witch (Mar 21, 2005)

I am a real softie I cry at the movies a lot. There are a few movies that I cry like a baby everytime I see them. 

ET

The old Cary Grant/ Myrna Loy film Penny Serenade.

Titantic both versions.

Bambi.

Gone With the Wind.

I am sure there are others I just can't think of any right now.


----------



## Tenser42 (Mar 21, 2005)

I know there have been several movies that forced tears out, but the only one that comes to mind is _Braveheart_.  That one was an emotional rollercoaster ride for me.


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Mar 21, 2005)

Gladiator
My Girl
Radio Flyer


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Mar 21, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> This was one of the most unintentionally funny movies I've ever seen. I broke out into hysterical laughter during the sequence where they were landing on the asteroid. It was just so fundamentally absurd. One of the real shuttles was destroyed because a chunk of foam fell off and hit it on the wing and they have their shuttles slamming into a rocky surface with large crystal spears jutting all over the landscape. You can't build an aircraft and make it fly if it's armored enough to survive that, never mind a craft you have to get into deep space from earth. Then of course there was the multiple vulcan cannons on the rover vehicles. Every ounce counts in space launches and they were hauling up several thousand pounds worth of ammunition and weapons. Were they afraid Marvin the Martian was going to try to stop them?




or it could be that you're taking things too seriously. Its a movie.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 21, 2005)

Tear up? A few movies. Actually bawl? Life is Beautiful.


----------



## Rackhir (Mar 21, 2005)

Hopping Vampire said:
			
		

> or it could be that you're taking things too seriously. Its a movie.




Oh believe me I would NEVER try to take a Jerry Bruckhimer film seriously. In fact when I was watching the previews I found my self saying "You know those explosions seem familiar. I've see this someplace before..." and then the Jerry Bruckhimer logo came on the screen. It was all clear then, you can always tell a Jerry Bruckhimer film by the explosions.


----------



## billd91 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Actually made me cry:
> 
> *When the Wind Blows*




Wow. _When the Wind Blows_. I didn't cry for that one, but I did feel that anxious nausea that a lot of us who grew up during the cold war remember not-so-fondly.

You people sure are a bunch of softies. I simply don't cry very often watching movies though there are a couple of infrequent exceptions. The funny thing is I'm not vulnerable to the same movie every time.

Dumbo - but not during the Baby, Mine song that seems to get so many other people. I was 18, sitting at home on a weekend having just made myself some dinner, when I got to the scene in which Dumbo drops the 'magic' feather and flies anyway. Tears were streaming down my face. 

It's a Wonderful Life - gives me a lump in my throat, but not when Clarence gets his wings. It gets me when everyone pours into the room and George Bailey's jaw drops open and everyone opens their purses. It's a really beautiful moment. Hell, if I did enough good in this world to merit a moment like that, I'd die really happy man.

Shadowlands - when CS Lewis finally breaks down with his step-son


----------



## Gnarlo (Mar 21, 2005)

Good lord, what a list it is...  Scent of a Woman, American Beauty, Goodfellas, Fargo, Pulp Fiction... hell, there are very few movies from the 90's that I didn't have to rewind the next day and watch again because I could only remember the first 10 or 15 minutes. 

First date my wife and I ever went on we saw Sliver, came back home and ended up on the couch, and that kinda set our movie history ever since.

What's that?... wait a minute...

Oh, b-a-W-l.... my mistake, was spelling it wrong....


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Mar 21, 2005)

I just watched The Patriot again...the scene when Benjamin and Gabriel Martin are riding off to war again, and Benjamin's daughter talks to him for the first time...*sniff* heartrending.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Mar 21, 2005)

Only in the past decade have movies started to get me to tear up. I'm 32 now. Lately, many movies can get me teared up even. Heck, even some commercials have given me a lump in my throat. I think becoming a father was part of it. Anything sentimental with kids and dads just puts me over the edge.  Also, selfless sacrifice by the common lowly soldier in movies gets me blubbery.

The first movie that got me to even tear up got me bawling. _It's a Wonderful Life._

Other's that I remember...
_Big Fish_
_Return of the King_
_Black Hawk Down_
_Gladiator_
_Saving Private Ryan_
_Pay it Forward_
_Tears of the Sun_
_Passion of the Christ_

Oh... and _Monsters Inc._ got me weepy.


Regards,
Eric Anondson


----------



## Qlippoth (Mar 22, 2005)

I do pride myself on being curmudgeonly, but there is a squishy center in there somewhere. 

_Saving Private Ryan_: I've managed very well at resisting Steven Spielberg's attempts over the years to yank at my heartstrings, but I did get teary about midway through the opening scene. What turned on my waterworks? Looking down my row, I noticed an older woman holding her teary-eyed, elderly husband's hand while speaking to him softly. Spielberg, ya got me.

_Return of the King_: I'd read reviews (here and elsewhere) in which people described feeling moved to tears multiple times through this one. I thought, "Maybe." Never got to see it on the big screen (still holding out for a Boston-area IMAX run), so I waited until the EE came out. Well. Let's see. The fiery beacons along the White Mountains? Check. Theoden's speech to the Eorlingas before the Battle of the Pelennor? Check. Theoden's death? Check. The Grey Havens? Check. Hell, I bawled when Sam found Frodo after Shelob had "had her way with him"!

OK, maybe I'm not so tough after all.


----------



## Zuoken (Mar 22, 2005)

_Saving Private Ryan_ was the first movie that I have ever seen that made by bawl like a 5 year old being dragged out of a candyshop. I'm not ashamed to say it either; the final 30 minutes of the movie were flawless.

_Gladiator_ didn't get me until the end, but the Elysian Fields. Damn, I'm a sucker for afterlife sequences.

I came very close several times throughout the LoTR Trilogy as well. Namely Faramir's hopeless charge toward Osgiliath and Gandalf's tale of the West in RoTK.


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Mar 22, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Oh believe me I would NEVER try to take a Jerry Bruckhimer film seriously. In fact when I was watching the previews I found my self saying "You know those explosions seem familiar. I've see this someplace before..." and then the Jerry Bruckhimer logo came on the screen. It was all clear then, you can always tell a Jerry Bruckhimer film by the explosions.




True That


----------



## ASH (Mar 24, 2005)

I forgot Pay It Forward. Great movie.


----------



## jonesy (Mar 24, 2005)

Nuremberg. The part where they show real concentration camp footage. That's some severely disturbing imagery. I would imagine the actors had no problems 'acting shocked'.


----------



## freebfrost (Mar 24, 2005)

Off the top of my head:

_Gladiator_ 
_Princess Mononoke_ 
_House of Flying Daggers_
_Two Brothers_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 24, 2005)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> Tear up? A few movies. Actually bawl? Life is Beautiful.



Seconded.  And thirded.  I can't emphasize the quality of this movie enough.

Roberto Begnini is awesome too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 24, 2005)

swordsmasher said:
			
		

> Dungeons & Dragons: The first time I saw this, when Snails dies, I was drawn to tears.



Funny, that movie made me cry for an entirely different reason...


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 24, 2005)

- Creator.... yeah you're not alone..
- What Dreams May Come
- Dead Poets Society
- Big Fish
- Pay It Forward

... lots of others.  I try to avoid movies I know are going to have that king of effect on me (or at least avoid watching them again..)  My wife's summary of The Notebook makes me start to well up inside without even seeing a trailer.


Dog of the Underworld (okay, "crying like a puppy" of the Underworld).


----------



## Zog (Mar 24, 2005)

No has mentioned Gandhi yet.  THAT is a movie that I both want to see again, and probably never will, due to its impact on me.  If you haven't seen it, I can not reccommend it highly enough.  It earned its Oscar.  (over Star Wars, if I recall)

Many others that folks have mentioned- I am a bit of a softie - Bab 5 Sleeping in Light had me shaking and sobbing for 10+ minutes.  Also Endgame/Rising Star with Marcus & Ivanova.  

Farscape - Self-inflicted wounds.  
The Abyss - director's cut.


----------



## Rackhir (Mar 24, 2005)

Zog said:
			
		

> No has mentioned Gandhi yet.  THAT is a movie that I both want to see again, and probably never will, due to its impact on me.  If you haven't seen it, I can not reccommend it highly enough.  It earned its Oscar.  (over Star Wars, if I recall)
> 
> Many others that folks have mentioned- I am a bit of a softie - Bab 5 Sleeping in Light had me shaking and sobbing for 10+ minutes.  Also Endgame/Rising Star with Marcus & Ivanova.




Gandhi beat out ET for the best picture Oscar actually.

Marcus and Ivanova had the single funniest scene in B5. In "The Summoning" Season 4 ep 3, when they encounter that First One which had shown up in the first season, Ivanova exclaims in frustration "They obviously understand our language, but they refuse to speak it to us!" and Marcus replies quietly from behind her, "Who knew they'd be french." I fell out of my seat laughing, so hard that it hurt. It was just so completely unexpected and out of left field.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 27, 2005)

Bawl? No. But the following made me weapy and tears were there for sure. No order and no accounting for how old I was at the time. 

The final scene of Braveheart.

The last part of the train sequence in Spider-man 2 when the passengers bring Peter in.

A few times during the LotR movies.  Aragorn's speach to the Hobbits and Sam carrying Frodo most notably.

Once during The Incredibles.  I think it was one of the family scenes.  Not sure, but I did.

Iron Giant:  You know when.  

Jerry Maguire:  After the big game.

Transformers: The Movie - Prime's Death.

Armageddon:  A guilty pleasure, for sure!  Say what you will about Michael Bay but I loved this movie and The Rock.

The Shawshank Redemption:  Andy's joy.

Trek II:  You know when.

Moulin Rouge:  Satine's death.


----------



## noretoc (Mar 27, 2005)

Only one for me, was My Life.  Micheal keaton dying, and his wife is pregnant, so he makes a bunch of video tapes for the kids life..  Man, it was rough.


----------



## Greylock (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh man, I totally popped at the end of _Iron Giant._ The robot flies toward the heaven's, with his cry "I AM Soooperrrrmannnnn!", GACK, cue up the waterworks, everytime I see it, even now. 

And the first time I saw _Braveheart_, the ending of that made me cry,  but that was a very different kind of crying. I wanted the torture to end so bad, for Wallace, and for myself as a viewer. I loved the movie, but the drawing and quartering was a bit too much.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 28, 2005)

Old Yeller


----------



## Elemental (Mar 28, 2005)

_Spiderman 2_, the bit after Spidey saves the train--specifically the bit where the man says "He's no older than my kid.". There's something about that that just gets me--the bemusement about why anyone would choose to do this.

And in _Shrek_, the scene in the cathedral where the sun sets. "You are beautiful."


----------



## CarlZog (Mar 28, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> LOTR: The Return of the King. When Aragorn said to the Hobbits, "My friends, you bow to no one" I was a blubbering, waffling idiot.




Yep. I'm with you there.
Plus probably about a half dozen other points in the three movies.

Carl


----------



## Testament (Mar 29, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Off the top of my head:
> 
> _Gladiator_
> _Princess Mononoke_
> ...




Oh God, yes.  I haven't seen _Two Brothers_, but the other three, yes.  _Gladiator_ got me at the very end, when Maximus finally arrives in Elysium.  _House of Flying Daggers _ hit me at the end as well, the entire sequence in the blizzard just sums up the whole insanity of the affair.

I'm curious to know where _Mononoke Hime_ got people.  I still don't know why, but I cried during the Nightwalker's rampage, when San and Ashitaka are holding desperately onto one another amidst the ruin, offering the Mad God his head.  The whole moment has this sense of desperation and closeness that hit me like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Starman (Mar 29, 2005)

In addition to some all ready mentioned (Wrath of Khan, Return of the King, Braveheart, Gladiator, My Life, Life is Beautiful), one of the biggest tear jerkers for me is Moulin Rouge. Yeah, you know it's coming throughout the movie, but when Satine finally dies at the end and Christian is clutching her on stage, I get all choked up. Call me crazy, but it is one of my favorite movies.

Starman


----------

